# NE steel and brown's



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Finally got the pics from my bro... 

Fished a small NE trib last week, all fish came on spawn.....Sorry for the shotty pic, phone camera.....


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice, hopefully i can do this on sat.... congrats!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

**** the West side, I'm moving back EAST man! Nice little mess there bro.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Rock on! Nice brown!


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful Fish! Congrats.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice fish! I'm thinking its time to make a trip up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

The photo makes it look like they were taken in the early 80's...


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

diztortion said:


> The photo makes it look like they were taken in the early 80's...


Maybe to you, did you read the post IT WAS A PHONE CAMERA...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

As a matter of fact, I DID. I was just sayin'... It's kinda neat looking, that's all. Kinda like a polaroid.


----------

